# Training treats for a toothless dog



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

Orville is 8, & was rescued from a puppymill a little over a month ago. We have LOTS of training to do.

He's bright, & sweet, & doing really, really well with all the changes in his life. He gets a lot of verbal praise & petting, but I think treats really drive home training for a dog. 

The question is: what can we use??? He doesn't like people food (I'd rather not get him started on it, anyway), & I can't see myself carrying around a can of dog food & a spoon for him. 

I'm sure you guys can think of a 100 great ideas for me. I'm just not creative enough. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe you can get a small spoon of honey? I don't know if that's considered the same as walking around with canned food and spoon. But just thought I'd throw that out there since Coby loves honey and honey is great for the body and you don't need teeth! :smilie_daumenpos: Or maybe a tube of nutri cal or nutri stat, where you can squeeze out just a teeny little bit on to your finger and have him lick that off. It's so wonderful what you did, adopting Orville. I still applaud you for that :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> Orville is 8, & was rescued from a puppymill a little over a month ago. We have LOTS of training to do.
> 
> He's bright, & sweet, & doing really, really well with all the changes in his life. He gets a lot of verbal praise & petting, but I think treats really drive home training for a dog.
> 
> ...



I had a toothless girl Maltese and she loved everything, it didn't matter she somehow gummed every thing. 
Have you tried small pieces of cheese?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How about Peanut butter ?

I know Anne Maries malt "The Buttercup" lovessssssssssss her peanut butter ... sometimes you can find small (jelly container) sizes that hotels have ??

Sting cheese sticks ?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

You could try the Gerber Graduates Fruit Puffs. They're designed for babies who are learning to feed themselves and they dissolve pretty easily. Josie loves them! And they're easy to find at stores and not very expensive.

Josie says: I love me some veggie and fruit puffs!!! Right now I have a can of sweet potato puffs that mommy won't let me have my way with! She puts them on the "Josie's too short to reach this stuff" shelf so I can't eat my treats! She's soooo mean!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> You could try the Gerber Graduates Fruit Puffs. They're designed for babies who are learning to feed themselves and they dissolve pretty easily. Josie loves them! And they're easy to find at stores and not very expensive.
> 
> Josie says: I love me some veggie and fruit puffs!!! Right now I have a can of sweet potato puffs that mommy won't let me have my way with! She puts them on the "Josie's too short to reach this stuff" shelf so I can't eat my treats! She's soooo mean!!![/B]



Ohh Josephine - Max has lots of treats he would love to share with you ... c'mon over .. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Gerber Graduates puffs are a great idea! I don't really think they make an actual dog treat that is very, very soft. I use Zuke's Mini Natural training treats and they are soft, but more "rubbery" than anything.

I just thought of something for dogs that might be soft enough to work...Purina Moist-N-Meaty pouches. They of course, aren't incredibly healthy, but just a handful of pieces a day won't matter. It's been years since I've seen the pouches in person, but if I remember correctly, they are very moist (but not wet or soggy like canned food would be).


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww poor guy, that's so sweet of you to take him in. Does he have any teeth at all? The softest treats I've come across are the Soft and Chewy Buddy Biscuits. Also, a dehydrated meat such as Whole Life is very flakey, and you break off little pieces for training-I'd imagine once he gummed them around in his mouth a bit they'd get mushy... I have some and I just took a little piece and put a tiny bit of water on it to see and it did get mushy, so that might be an option too. (And it says on the site that everything is cooked first before freeze drying except for the salmon, it doesn't say anything about the lamb though bc it's new, so I'd assume it is cooked but you can email and double check if you choose lamb.) You'd need to pick the protein he does best on of course-both have chicken flavor, and whole life has lamb and you could always do peanut butter of the buddy if he doesn't do well on chicken etc...


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Best Treats Ever are right here:
Carnivore Crunch
Any of these are soft and crumbly


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know if they qualify as treats, but my two go crazy over pill pockets. They are very soft and pliable. After Annie gets her pills in a small piece of one I pull off the rest in little pieces and treat both of them. Just one goes a long way. 

I don't think mine chew any of the treats I give them anyway. They also love when I take a piece of fresh sliced bread and roll it up into little bitty dough balls. They will go through their whole repetoire of tricks on their own for one little ball of dough.


----------

